# Female dwarf gouramis?



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't laugh: Anybody have a couple of these plebeian fish that they want to sell? I know their colors will be drab, and I don't care what color form they are bred from, as long as they are dwarves. I like the fish and I want to give the boys some girl-friends. I will be at the meeting this month. I am also looking for more MTS. Mine are still kickin' but could use some more. They are only multiplying in the shrimp tank. The fish eat the babies in the other tanks. I'd like some more that are bigger than a fish mouth in my 20 gallon, if anyone wants to thin their numbers...
Sorry for the 'gimme gimme...' :mrgreen:


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

i've got lots of MTS I'll bring some if I can make it to the meeting


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

I seriously doubt that your baby trumpets are being eaten, unless you're keeping puffers. My guess is that the fish do a more thorough job of consuming the food -- snail populations wax and wane according to how much dinner's on the table.

I can bring ya MTS, too, and/or Red Ramshorns. Probably be a good idea to send out a reminder closer to meeting time.

If you get any fry from the dwarves, lemme know. I'm not sure whether they're just selling males in pet shops these days or if they're doing something to them to make them all look like it.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the ubiquitous Powder Blue Dwarf Gouramis, but I just read a post which said neons were being altered hormonally, so who knows. Watching them, they poke at each other all the time, chasing some, but not actually harming each other. I thought they were more docile between male-female pairs, just hanging out if not breeding (?). 

I have had bad luck with the ramshorns. Either they have bigger appetites or they need more leftovers. I caught a few munching my plants. Very happy with the Trumpets, though. I see them cleaning the leaves, with leaves unharmed. And they go down in the day, so don't detract from my fish viewing. I feed the 20gal twice a day, but young rainbows are piggies. Maybe that's why I haven't noticed tiny MTS in that tank. 

If you both want to bring MT snails, I'll take them all. I'll post again before the meeting, too. Thanks!


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

We found out my husband has a Sat class next quarter, and that's the first day. Our babysitter can't cover, so I can't make the meeting. My apologies. I'm bummed I'm going to miss the shrimp talk. And OhioDave and Megasycophant, no need to bring MTS for me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

In Columbus, most all the fish stores carry female dwarfs at sometime. The bred forms (males) are just lines of the regular dwarf gourami and thus females of these fish would work fine and be cheap. 

There are other species of dwarfs, like honeys and giant dwarfs, I do not mean those. The ones that are just called "dwarf gourami" should be the right species, though the common names used can vary and most people/salespeople don't know the species names or that there is a difference. 

GL


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks. I have in-laws there, so next time we make a trip, I'll look about. I wanted to go to Aquarium Adventures anyway. We used to have one in Mason an it was a great store.


----------

